# Personality disorders?



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey everyone, it's me again.

I was wondering if anyone here has a co-morbid personality disorder alongside DPDR (the DPDR either self-diagnosed or formally diagnosed). I'm starting therapy again soon and one of my concerns is that I may have a personality disorder, BPD in particular. I'm thinking that my DPDR has possibility manifested into BPD or I have developed BPD along with it. I haven't been able to find a place that takes psychiatric evaluations yet but I'm hoping a therapist can help me in the meantime while I look for a place that can do so.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

You can't develop borderline personality disorder due to depersonalization disorder . Dissociation can be a symptom in borderline disorder and come along with it or develop due to the emotional stress there is in BPD.


----------



## coolwhip27 (Mar 14, 2015)

*(This happened to me too, please read.)*
Short answer is yes. Even though developing DP is separate from developing a personality disorder, the two are coming from the same source. What I’m trying to say is that both your DP and potential personality disorder are the result of another underlying condition. You have DP for a reason, and BPD too. If you know it’s originating in your mind then it’s pretty obvious. 

See, I KNOW I either have or used to have BPD. Developed a year or so after my first panic attack with disassociation. All of it is connected. My BPD mostly manifests when it’s about a relationship that I don’t want to fail. But alas, I also have OCD. Sooo, I am of the opinion that both DP/DR and BPD came from OCD. I haven’t been experiencing it for awhile, but please tell me more. I might be able to help you.


----------



## coolwhip27 (Mar 14, 2015)

Mayer-Gross said:


> You can't develop borderline personality disorder due to depersonalization disorder . Dissociation can be a symptom in borderline disorder and come along with it or develop due to the emotional stress there is in BPD.


Its a little more complex than that. Things that originate in the mind don’t just pop up because of one thing. I should really be a psychologist, just to provide the insight I have from meta cognition.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

coolwhip27 said:


> Its a little more complex than that. Things that originate in the mind don’t just pop up because of one thing. I should really be a psychologist, just to provide the insight I have from meta cognition.


I have read psychology and have both examinations in both psychiatry and clinical psychology. In general there is tendency to overdiagnose oneself with clinical states based on some few symptoms. Borderline personality disorder is a very serious condition you shall have several symptom for a very long time to for fill the criteria for. Feeling of seperation anxiety is simply not enough to use the diagnosis. Many people in their late teens and under distress can have a "borderline potential" and use the very simplistic psychological defensive mechanism you find in the disorder as splitting . So, you can say that under some destress many people can manifest some borderline symptoms. But, it is not the disorder. A personality disorder do not evolve suddenly as you can see in major depression, psychosis. It is a gradual process that will evolve from the teens. The prognosis for a personality disorder is also very poor as it affects all the personality. There is not a part of the personality affected that can be reflective and have insight as you can find in other condition like depersonalization or OCD. Borderline personality disorder is characterized by being very stable in their instability for a very long period.






Personality disorder - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## coolwhip27 (Mar 14, 2015)

Mayer-Gross said:


> I have read psychology and have both examinations in both psychiatry and clinical psychology. In general there is tendency to overdiagnose oneself with clinical states based on some few symptoms. Borderline personality disorder is a very serious condition you shall have several symptom for a very long time to for fill the criteria for. Feeling of seperation anxiety is simply not enough to use the diagnosis. Many people in their late teens and under distress can have a "borderline potential" and use the very simplistic psychological defensive mechanism you find in the disorder as splitting . So, you can say that under some destress many people can manifest some borderline symptoms. But, it is not the disorder. A personality disorder do not evolve suddenly as you can see in major depression, psychosis. It is a gradual process that will evolve from the teens. The prognosis for a personality disorder is also very poor as it affects all the personality. There is not a part of the personality affected that can be reflective and have insight as you can find in other condition like depersonalization or OCD. Borderline personality disorder is characterized by being very stable in their instability for a very long period.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whether or not BPD is easily diagnosed is beside the point. DP and mental state are coming from the same thing. I probably don’t have the actual disorder, but symptoms I have experienced before.


----------



## Eugenie90 (Dec 5, 2021)

Hey! This is my first post! Been sort of watching in the background without commenting. I have been DPDRd for 15 years and I also have borderline personality disorder. I did have a lot of symptoms of this personality disorder even as a child and was extremly anxious, it was speculated that I had an attachment problem, but this was never addressed. There is research that suggests bpd and dpdr both stem from an disorganized attachement style. A disorganzed style of attaching can leave you vulnerable to dissociation as a way of coping with high stress  give it a Google!


----------

